# "Semi-Pro"



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about Will Ferrell. There have been times when he made me laugh ("Talladega Nights", "Old School"). There have also been times when his films have been so weak that I ended up simply annoyed. "Semi-Pro" falls in the latter category. The movie has a very unfinished feel to it. It is well-known that Ferrell and friends often "riff away" and see what happens. Sadly, not much happens in "Semi-Pro". In fact, unless you have some knowledge of the ABA and disco, you may end up completely stumped. This is a very fast hour and a half with no pay-off. I suggest you avoid it.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Will Ferrel is not funny. He's a one trick pony with a lame trick. Neverliked him and am by no means surprised by your lack of enthusiasm for it. I'm sorry you wasted money seeing it.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

> Will Ferrel is not funny. He's a one trick pony with a lame trick.


Come on, tell us how you *really* feel! :R

My point is more directly aimed at those folks who previously may have thought Ferrell was sometimes funny. For them, "Semi-Pro" is a turd. :heehee:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have mixed feelings on Will myself. I occasionally think he is funny, but for the most part, NOT funny. I would classify him as one of those "corny" and "silly" actors.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I call it the "LOOK AT ME RUN AROUND IN MY UNDERWARE!!" school of comedic acting.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

No "surprise" to me.

IMO Will is not a good actor, I personally avaoid all of his movies, mostly because I feel they are just stupid.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess I am on the other side of the fence. I saw the movie, know nothing about basketball, but enjoyed the movie. I really liked his disco song at the beggining of the movie. I would like to download that song as use it as a ringtone for one of my friends!!! 

I knew what it was going to be like when I went in to see and judged it accordingly. I laughed quite a few times. Enjoyed the movie!

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that a ghost I see... :sneeky:

Hey Jeff... :wave:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess Will Ferrell won't be frequenting this thread! 

I too don't think he's funny. I got some laughs from him in Old School, but that's about it. I agree that he's a one character actor/comedian and to me if you watched one of his movies you know what to expect in his next flick.

I used to say the same about Adam Sandler too, but he's actually starting to grow a little as far as doing different/more likeable characters. Right now as far as Ferrell, you have to keep in mind that obviously the execs in Hollywood see him as movie gold and probably tell him *not* to change. Bill Murray also had this stigma and stereo type and he hated it. By the time he tried to do some legitimate roles, people had him type cast and wouldn't accept him. It took him almost twenty years to break out of his 'schtick' routine. I hate knocking someone, but I honestly don't think Ferrell will ever mature beyond what he is now. He has a couple more years and his appeal will start to dwindle.

To be honest, I haven't seen Semi-Pro so maybe I'm not being fair, but from the Super Bowl commercials I have no burning desire to watch it if the movie is anything like the commercials.


----------

